# Help! How do I overcome a Personalitycafe addiction?



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sure that the title says it all.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

First you have to figure out why you like PC sooooo much!
I know that there are super interesting people here, such as myself, but why exactly do you like PC so much?!?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

smash your internet modem


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

kaycee said:


> first step is admitting you have a problem.


Well I've done that, now what!?!?!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Well I've done that, now what!?!?!


Seriously, why do you come here? What's so fascinating about it?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Seriously, why do you come here? What's so fascinating about it?


What do you mean 'why do I come here?' I come here because I wish to understand the modern human mentality.
I started, mainly, so that I could learn how 'regular' humans interact so that I could as realism to dialogue. However, if I spend all my time here, learning this 'dialogue' becomes irrelevant !


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If you stay for long enough, the "spark" goes away, I promise.

Just wait it out.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Death is your only loophole now... =X


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Well I've done that, now what!?!?!


smash your modem. you can't come here without internet


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

By being spanked. Hard.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Replace your PC addiction with dark chocolate.

SO GOOD.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

find a new vice.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Alt-F4. And keep hitting that until you no longer come here. Problem solved.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

You can send a pm to a moderator or admin to have your account retired for a set amount of time


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Why break it? Let us love you like you have never been loved befor. Enjoy the adiction!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Why break it? Let us love you like you have never been loved befor. Enjoy the adiction!


I don't want that over the internet ! Real life is much better...


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> Replace your PC addiction with dark chocolate.
> 
> SO GOOD.


No, It'll be easiest to replace it with something similar. Like, find another website to become addicted to.


----------



## MuffinPwnz (May 22, 2010)

Well, how do you want it solved? In a literal or metaphorical solution, only one way out. Every one has an addiction. You accept it which is a plus, but if your a true INTJ then you could overcome this curse that you have found.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Leechblock is very handy - you can set it so you can only access the addictive website(s) during a certain period of time (days/hours/minutes etc.) or totally block the addictive website(s).

There's some good advice here about effective forum use: Effective Online Forum Usage by Steve Pavlina


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Clandestine said:


> Here, I'll answer that for you: he's an intellectually dishonest creationist. roud:


Funny thing is, I can remember having advocated The Third Alternative, but I do not believe I'd ever done so for creationism. 
Regardless of that, how am I 'intellectually dishonest'?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

intellectually dishonest, I am yet to find proof of that. 
omissive yes.


----------

